
Hakyll is a Haskell library for generating static sites - fs111
http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/
======
FuzzyDunlop
Compared to Jekyll (Hakyll's obvious namesake), it seems to take what is a
remarkably simple system (ie. one that puts your focus _mostly_ on the HTML,
CSS and JS and does all the hard work for you), and replaces it with something
that you need to spend time actually learning to be able to even compile.

While Jekyll offers convention over configuration, this seems to go the other
way. For a static website I'd rather focus on the HTML and CSS than a DSL that
compiles it in a certain way.

~~~
jaspervdj
While Jekyll offers convention over configuration, it is not that configurable
at all. Hakyll is definitely harder to use, but more flexible as well. For
example, it is possible to write a tool which mimics Jekyll, built upon
Hakyll:

[http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2011-06-22-hakyll-contrib-small-
bl...](http://jaspervdj.be/posts/2011-06-22-hakyll-contrib-small-blog.html)

------
Adaptive
Hakyll is an excellent and active project. I used it for the Solarized site
and learned a lot about Haskell, though like many Haskell projects (xmonad)
you can still get a lot out of it without being a real Haskell pro.

One neat trick I used was to scrub my pages using sed first (there's probably
a better way to do this with just Haskell) so that I can use the exact same
markdown and links on both github and my own server, and the images and
download work on both:

[https://github.com/altercation/ethanschoonover.com/blob/mast...](https://github.com/altercation/ethanschoonover.com/blob/master/bin/site.hs#L112)

------
ivan_ah
Very nice.

> Integration with pandoc gives us markdown and TeX, ...

... reStructuredText, textile, and HTML.

PANDOC is, like, the most powerful thing ever made:
<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>

~~~
phren0logy
I am using MiddleMan, but I have pandoc parse the markdown first then pass the
HTML over to MiddleMan. Pandoc is a godsend for academic writing, although I'm
also using MultiMarkDown for some of the files due to the way it handles
tables.

The author of Pandoc has his own Haskell static site generator, although to me
it lacks the elegance of Pandoc.

<https://github.com/jgm/yst>

------
bjornsteffanson
I really like the ethos of Hakyll, and have tried using it in the past but
couldn't wrap my head around it. I feel the tutorials would benefit from
something more for someone who is also new to Haskell and Markdown, as well.

